# Chicken eating from my mouth???



## truongthanh (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a 3 month old Bantam who thinks it's the most wonderful thing when she eats my saliva from my mouth... as weird as that sounds, I want to know if anyone else has had this? She will just sit on my chest and wait til I go to speak or breathe and she'll stick her head in my mouth and gobble up spit!


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

I would worry about getting a chicken's head that close to my face. Before you know it, you'll have an eye pecked out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OldBrickHouseFarm said:


> I would worry about getting a chicken's head that close to my face. Before you know it, you'll have an eye pecked out.


I was thinking more along the lines of the transfer of disease when you consider where a chicken puts its beak when foraging.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

That too.
When our Pomeranian was a puppy, I would see it eat its own feces. Then the wife and daughter would let it kiss them. 
Needless to say I never let the dog lick my face.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I only thought I was grossed out with the OP's post. Now I have no appetite at all.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

Good diet therapy.
Just let me know anytime you need another gross visual. I have quite the repertoire. 

Mine was a true story. Ron White from 'Blue Collar Comedy' has a similar joke.
He said he never let his wife kiss him after that.
He's been divorced a couple times.

Why let a dog kiss you, or a chicken for that matter?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I've gotten strep throat TWICE from my chickens. Through me snuggling them too closely. I couldn't imagine letting them stick their head in my mouth!


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

No offense to the OP but it just isn't a good plan.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Omg that's just gross lmao


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can't you share a glass of wine instead??


----------

